# A question: What's your favorite...



## Lizzle

..coloration of fancy mice? I'm honestly just curious to see what others are into.


----------



## The Village Mousery

Blue


----------



## SarahY

DOVE! Like you couldn't guess  

Sarah xxx


----------



## Lizzle

Hehe. :lol:


----------



## WillowDragon

PURPLE!!! =oD


----------



## moustress

Orange! Yellow! Red! Orange, red and yellow all at once. Red eyed dilutes like champagne, argente, silver, dove.


----------



## Rhasputin

Sable. . . I suppose.  
Although chocolate tans are a close second. . .


----------



## Mymouse

I have only seen a few colours here in my country and of them (that I have seen with my own eyes) I would choose BEW or Variegated...so beautiful but if I choose from photos that I have seen on the internet I would say Red or tricolour


----------



## Lizzle

Awesome.  I personally love red eyed dilutes and bright yellow mousies.

Hahaha, WillowDragon! xD


----------



## SarahC

fawn selfs and broken.


----------



## The Village Mousery

lizashley said:


> Awesome.  I personally love red eyed dilutes and bright yellow mousies.
> 
> Hahaha, WillowDragon! xD


she ment Lilacs


----------



## quadrapop

self black and siamese.


----------



## Megzilla

Siamese/Blues/Reds/Dove/Martens Sable/Extreme Black 
(all self)

I could go on but those are the highest on my list


----------



## The Boggit keeper

I'm a sucker for a Self Black.I also love Black/Tan, Siamese, Blue's and Agouti's. I couldn't chose between those though, then it would just come down to the mouse(especially if it has huge ears  ) A post comes to mind from quite a while ago, I fell absolutely head over heels in love at first sight with this mouse- it was Melody Mousery's "Darcy" :love now that is one stunning mouse, so whatever colour Darcy is I just LOVE those! :lol:


----------



## windyhill

Blue!! and then silver


----------



## Jack Garcia

PEW, because it's the easiest to breed to standard.

Behind that, is black. I don't know how to describe it, really, but a dark black mouse just "feels different" in your hand.


----------



## Matt Haslam

self blues and chocolates, but i'm taking a fancy to siamese.


----------



## Jack Garcia

WillowDragon said:


> PURPLE!!! =oD


----------



## mousemad

I don't have that many show type mice yet so for now my fave type are my pet shop broken. I have an ever growing collection of Moo Moo Mice :lol: 
Every time I have a litter born it's soooo exciting waiting to see the colours and patterns develop. No two mice are ever the same. So far I have Black, Dove, Cham, Choc, Cinnamon and Agouti. All in Broken. Maybe one day I will be able to breed show brokens  
For now my little pet shop Moo Moo Mice are top of my list......hehe


----------



## Bryana

I am drawn to rich orange rys. I'm not so into the redder shades but that nice orange... gimme!! I also love satin white whether it's pink or black eyed. I think they are simply classy looking creatures.


----------



## Malene

If I had to choose one, I'd say chinchilla. But I like blues and blacks too


----------



## HemlockStud

Red self!


----------



## WillowDragon

Jack Garcia said:


> WillowDragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> PURPLE!!! =oD
Click to expand...

That is the perfect mouse!! How did you know I love blue eyes on mice too?? Hehehee


----------



## SarahC

if only,I'd oust my fawns for purple mice.There is no better colour imo than purple.


----------



## Lizzle

Honestly, I'm not sure what color fawn is exactly. :?

Oh my goodness, PURPLE! Hahaha I love it. I think rainbow would be even better..


----------



## zigable

My fav has got to be Broken / marked Blacks! Nothing beats them in my mind.


----------



## The secret garden

Since the word go its been the Pink eyed white, always has been and always will be. And most certainly is not the easiest to breed to standard over in the UK lol.
Followed behind that you have my wonderful silvers, anyone who wants to breed them must have a death wish as they are a night mare for getting eveness of colour.


----------



## Jack Garcia

lizashley said:


> Honestly, I'm not sure what color fawn is exactly. :?
> 
> Oh my goodness, PURPLE! Hahaha I love it. I think rainbow would be even better..


Fawn is the pink-eyed version of show red. Because pink eyes does not change the color of red fur much, if at all, it often looks very similar to red, except with pink eyes.

Here is finnmouse's page: http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/varieties/fawn.html

The first mouse on that page has really good type for a fawn, but is a little bit too light (in my honest opinion...hehe). It gives you an idea though. SarahC (I think...I know four people named Sarah who breed mice) breeds fawn, and hers are gorgeous.


----------



## Lizzle

Oh goodness, that means I have a fawn mousie then! :lol: Thanks Jack. I love Finnmouse's site, for some reason I was too lazy to look this up the other day though.


----------



## Jack Garcia

You're very welcome! 

Since you're in Mass, yours is probably e/e p/p (recessive-yellow based fawn) or Avy/* p/p (American brindle-based fawn).

If it has a blue undercoat, it is A/* p/p (argente, sometimes they can look similar).


----------

